# Modbus RS422 und Prozessvisualisierung



## thomas_1975 (6 August 2010)

Hallo an alle,
habe folgendes Problem:

Eine Anlage ist ausgerüstet mit einem Panel-PC der über ein S7-Lan Modul
mit einer CPU 314-2DP kommuniziert, aufgesetzt am PC ist eine WinCC Flex Runtime, soweit so gut, an der Anlage befinden sich noch 6 kleine Ansatzbehälter die jeweils mit einem Jumo Regler ausgerüstet sind.
Für die Jumoregler gibt es eine Prozessvisualisierung ( SVS2000 ) die über die Com Schnittstelle des Rechners angebunden ist. Über einen Schnittstellenkonverter wird aus der RS232 eine RS 422 ( Modbus ), damit die SVS auf die Regleristwerte (Prozessvisualisierung ) zugreifen kann.
Das Problem ist, daß ich manchmal mit einer anderen Software auf die Regler zugreifen muß, und jedesmal die Prozessvisu. der Regler beendet werden muß um Rezepte neu zu übertragen.
Nun meine Frage: Ist es möglich über die WinCC flexible RT auf den Modbus zuzugreifen und ich vielleicht die möglichkeit habe die kompletten Trendviews über die Flexible Rt laufen zu lassen ( inklusive der Übertragung Reglersollwerte )?

Eine weitere möglichkeit wäre das Umrüsten der Regler auf Profibus ( für mich wohl aktuell der einfachste Weg ).

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt, vielen dank für eure Hilfe im vorraus.

gruß Thomas

anbei ein Produktlink zu den Reglern:
http://www.jumo.net/jumoshop/JUMO/de_DE/EUR/showproductgroup/703580


----------



## Lars Weiß (6 August 2010)

Klar. WinCCFlex kann doch Modbus RTU. Einfach eine Verbindung eintragen und Variablen anlegen.
Der Kommunikationstreiber heisst "Modicon Modbus"


----------



## Mirrattas (11 Februar 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Klar. WinCCFlex kann doch Modbus RTU. Einfach eine Verbindung eintragen und Variablen anlegen.
> Der Kommunikationstreiber heisst "Modicon Modbus"



Hallo Zusammen
alt, aber für mich interessant. Kann man einen LOgoscreen von Jumo direkt an WINCC 2008 Flexible ankoppeln, um online die Daten in Diagrammen anzuzeigen? Wenn ja, wie????

Danke mal im voraus für die Antwort!

Schöne Grüsse
MIrrattas


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 Februar 2011)

Hast du eine Beschreibung der Modbus Schnittstelle ?


----------



## Mirrattas (12 Februar 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Hast du eine Beschreibung der Modbus Schnittstelle ?



Hallo Lars, ich habe hier mal die Links zu den PDF´s vom Logoscreen (Schnittstellen) und zur allgemeinen Beschreibung der Schnittstellen bei Jumo. Hoffe, dass geht so und es hilft dir (und dann natürlich mir.. ) weiter.

Link zu Geräteschnittstelle:h**p://www.jumo.de/media/PDFs/Support_Download/product_archive/b95.5010.2d_LOGOSCREEN_07.98.pdf

Link Schnittstelle allgemein Jumo:http://www.jumo.de/de_DE/support/faq-weiterbildung/literatur/themen/feldbustechnik/FAS603.htmlh**p://www.jumo.de/de_DE/support/faq-weiterbildung/literatur/themen/feldbustechnik/FAS603.html

Schöne Grüsse
Holger


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 Februar 2011)

Im Link für die Geräteschnittstelle steht alles drin. Im Kapitel 8 stehen die Modbus Variablenadressen der binären und analogen Eingänge.

Hast du den Schreiber greifbar ?


----------



## Mirrattas (12 Februar 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Im Link für die Geräteschnittstelle steht alles drin. Im Kapitel 8 stehen die Modbus Variablenadressen der binären und analogen Eingänge.
> 
> Hast du den Schreiber greifbar ?



Ja, ist hier. Was soll ich machen / schauen?


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 Februar 2011)

Wincc flex auch ? Dann verbinden und loslegen !


----------



## Mirrattas (13 Februar 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Wincc flex auch ? Dann verbinden und loslegen !



Hallo Lars
äh blöde Frage, wie muss ich das machen? Ich kenne mich noch gar nicht mit dem Programm aus. Was muss ich einstellen, machen?

Gruss


----------



## Lars Weiß (13 Februar 2011)

Fang hier an:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...n/f_prozessvisualisierung/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## Mirrattas (14 Februar 2011)

Ich habe es jetzt probiert, bekomme das aber nicht gebacken, wie ich den Jumo und den PC miteinander verbinden soll / kann, damit das funktioniert. Als Schnittstelle nehme ich Modbus, aber ich kann immer nur wählen zwischen PC (Winflex) und Steuerung (S7), will aber JUmo. Bin ich zu blöd?

Grüsse


----------



## Lars Weiß (14 Februar 2011)

Neues Projekt --> Bediengerätetyp PC --> WinCCFlex Runtime

Neue Verbindung --> Modicon Modbus --> Schnittstelle auswählen

Variablen --> neue Variable --> Datentyp Float --> Adresse 4x....

4x40035 (HEX) ist laut Jumo-Doku 8.2 der Erste Messwert, WinCC flexible will die Adresse jedoch dezimal haben, also 4x40053

Die Variable packst du in ein Bild und dann sollte das funzen...


----------

